
Npm search is now powered by npms.io - jonbaer
https://medium.com/npm-inc/better-search-is-here-363545703335#.z1j6h246l
======
bryanrasmussen
I was just submitting the same thing and it got added basically with a few
minutes difference from yours. It looks like medium does something with the
hash at the end of the page to give a unique url, I suppose for tracking
purposes.

